# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  شوقي يقتلني

## إن الله يراك

حبيبى شوقي يقتلني
يمزقني وينثرني حنينا لذكراك
حبيبي لا تزال تسكن مخيلتي
أعيش فيك .. بل أعيش لكَ
وينبض من أجلك قلبي وفوادي



... لا أستطيع العيش خارج حدود عالمك
ولا أستطيع ولو برهه نسيانك
كيف أنساك ؟
وقلبي يشتاق لهواء زفرات قلبك
حبيبي سألتك بخالقلك
هل غيرك الزمان ؟
وأشواق كانت بيننا كالبركان
ودموع أفراح في لحظة عناق



لا يهم
أن غيرك الزمان .. او طواني النسيان
ولكن أقسم أنك حبي في كل عام ..!

----------


## بيلسان

*اشتقيلو زي ما بدك بس لازم تعيشي بعالمك وبحياتك انتي مو حياتو!!
اذا فرق بينكم القدر لا يعني انك توقف وتعلق حياتك بشي صار ماضي ما بيفيد بشي بالعكس بيقلب حياتنا لنكد!
اطلقي العنان لنفسك مابتعرفي يمكن تلاقي حد يقدر كميه الحب اللي عندك احسن من تعلقك يالماضي* 
بتمنالك كــــــــــــــل خير .. وان شاء الله يكون مروري خفيف لطيف عليكي

----------


## بسمه

*راااااااااااااائــــــــعــــــــــه*  :Eh S(21):   :Icon26:

----------


## shams spring

لا أستطيع العيش خارج حدود عالمك
 ولا أستطيع ولو برهه نسيانك
 كيف أنساك ؟
 وقلبي يشتاق لهواء زفرات قلبك
 حبيبي سألتك بخالقلك
 هل غيرك الزمان ؟
 وأشواق كانت بيننا كالبركان
 ودموع أفراح في لحظة عناق


**_* بتجـــــــ*_*ـــــنن  *_**

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *اشتقيلو زي ما بدك بس لازم تعيشي بعالمك وبحياتك انتي مو حياتو!!
> اذا فرق بينكم القدر لا يعني انك توقف وتعلق حياتك بشي صار ماضي ما بيفيد بشي بالعكس بيقلب حياتنا لنكد!
> اطلقي العنان لنفسك مابتعرفي يمكن تلاقي حد يقدر كميه الحب اللي عندك احسن من تعلقك يالماضي* 
> بتمنالك كــــــــــــــل خير .. وان شاء الله يكون مروري خفيف لطيف عليكي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *راااااااااااااائــــــــعــــــــــه*

----------


## إن الله يراك

*شمـــــــــــــوســـــــــــــة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع متميز .. دام قلمك متألقاً يا عصفورة الشمال .

بصراحه هـ الموضوع هاد ذكرني بشخص ,, رائع ,, متميز ,, حساس ,, جذاب ,, وكل الصفات المتميزة توجد فيه .

ولكن ,, أصر الزمان أن يفرق بيننا ,, حاولت وحالوت ولكن بدون جدوى . 

في كل عام من ذلك الوقت الذي كان اخر لقيانا .. اتذكرك  ويمر طيفك بخاطري وأتألم وأتألم ولكن بصوت مؤلم .

ها هو الصمت يخيم في قلبي .. أكتب له لعله يقرأ ما كتبت .. أقول لكِ وبلغة الصمت : كيف حالكِ أنتِ ...؟؟

سيدتي عصفورة الشمال .. من جديد أود أن اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الرائع ,, الذي لطالما حرك المشاعر تجاه من نحب .. من دون أن يشعرو بنا . 

دام قلمك متألقاً

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> لا يهم
> أن غيرك الزمان .. او طواني النسيان


لا يهم فالذكرى تحيا بداخلنا كلما طرقوا باب ذاكرتنا ..

لروحك كل الشكر .. سلمتِ

----------


## إن الله يراك

صديقة بنت الشديفات

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك

*يآ صَصآأنعْ المعّجزآأتْ .. أررنيْ عَجآأئب الفرَرحْ فيْ .. ” مُسستَقبليْ “ ,!*

----------


## shams spring

*جميل مرة اخرى .....ينقل الى المنتدى الثقافي ^_^*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

*سلم نبضك احلامي صغيرة*

*ودام قلمك*

*ودام إحساسك الرائع*


*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه* 

*دمت بخير عزيزتي*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

كلمات جميلة وصور معبرة
وحب رائع كم أعجبتني تلك العبارات المخلصة في الحب
دام الله عليكم حبكم مودتي لكِ

----------


## إن الله يراك

شكرا شمووووووووستي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *سلم نبضك احلامي صغيرة*
> 
> *ودام قلمك*
> 
> *ودام إحساسك الرائع*
> 
> 
> *الله يعطيك ألف عافيه* 
> 
> *دمت بخير عزيزتي*


أشكر رقة إحساسك وجمال ردك  :Smile:

----------


## إن الله يراك

أمجاد الشموخ نووووووورتي الموضوع  :Icon30:

----------


## (dodo)

... لا أستطيع العيش خارج حدود عالمك
ولا أستطيع ولو برهه نسيانك
كيف أنساك ؟
وقلبي يشتاق لهواء زفرات قلبك
حبيبي سألتك بخالقلك
هل غيرك الزمان ؟
وأشواق كانت بيننا كالبركان
ودموع أفراح في لحظة عناق

بتجنن يسلمو

----------


## إن الله يراك

> ... لا أستطيع العيش خارج حدود عالمك
> ولا أستطيع ولو برهه نسيانك
> كيف أنساك ؟
> وقلبي يشتاق لهواء زفرات قلبك
> حبيبي سألتك بخالقلك
> هل غيرك الزمان ؟
> وأشواق كانت بيننا كالبركان
> ودموع أفراح في لحظة عناق
> 
> بتجنن يسلمو


ومشاركتك كمان بتجنن شكرا حبيبتي  :Icon32:

----------


## rand yanal

*لا يهم أن غيرك الزمان .. او طواني النسيان ولكن أقسم أنك حبي في كل عام ..

!جميله جدا .. سلمت يداكٍ*

----------


## إن الله يراك

وايديكي يا غالية :SnipeR (29):

----------


## دليلة

أبدعتي كلمات معبرة ومؤثرة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> أبدعتي كلمات معبرة ومؤثرة



شكرا حبيبتي نووووووووووورتي المووووووضوع

----------


## &روان&

حبيبى شوقي يقتلني
يمزقني وينثرني حنينا لذكراك
حبيبي لا تزال تسكن مخيلتي
أعيش فيك .. بل أعيش لكَ
وينبض من أجلك قلبي وفوادي

رااائعة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> حبيبى شوقي يقتلني
> يمزقني وينثرني حنينا لذكراك
> حبيبي لا تزال تسكن مخيلتي
> أعيش فيك .. بل أعيش لكَ
> وينبض من أجلك قلبي وفوادي
> 
> رااائعة



وانتي ارووووووووووووع يا رورو

----------

